

What would've happened with OpenSocial should Google got a stake on Facebook? - imasr

And what I mean is: Are open iniciatives being manipulated to hold a position against each other or google would eventualy got Facebook back from the dark side?
======
shayan
David Winer mentions the same thing
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=75197>

I believe that Google would have done the same thing as now. OpenSocial would
have been launch and Facebook in that case would have probably been one of the
first ones to join it. As I mentioned before in other posts, I believe the
shares were sold by Facebook in order to raise money, and was being acquired
by Microsoft or Google, in order to get control over international advertising
of Facebook for the years to come.

